# في حد فاكر التراث الحلو ده يا ترى !!! وفاكر أحدث الإعلانات وعربيات الإسعاف



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحدث العملات الفضية الله يرحمها بقى










































أجمد الإعلانات وأحدثها في تايرخ مصر الحديث
















أجمد عربية إسعاف وأحدثها 






*
_______________________________​ فهرس الموضوع بالترتيب
 *الجزء الأول*
*في حد فاكر التراث الحلو ده يا ترى !!! وفاكر أحدث الإعلانات وعربيات الإسعاف*

*الجزء الثاني*
* صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل*

*الجزء الثالث*
* روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث*
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل أ. أيمن 
بس انا معاصرتش ولا حاجة من دى 
الا صابون نابلسى شاهين وده عشان مصنعه لسه موجود فى شارع الازهر بس مش عارف شغال ولا ﻷ.
بس سيبك الواحد حس انه صغير اوى


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> جميل أ. أيمن
> بس انا معاصرتش ولا حاجة من دى
> الا صابون نابلسى شاهين وده عشان مصنعه لسه موجود فى شارع الازهر بس مش عارف شغال ولا ﻷ.
> بس سيبك الواحد حس انه صغير اوى



هههههههههههههههههههههههه هو انا عاصرت المليم والقرش بس مش لحقت السحتوت والبارة ولا عربية الإسعاف دية هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اة انا شفت العملة دي من 15 سنة عند حد قريب جدا لي
وعملتهالو بعشرين جنية وهو رفض


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

وعلى فكرة قطرة حوالي 5سم 
وتقيل


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اة انا شفت العملة دي من 15 سنة عند حد قريب جدا لي
> وعملتهالو بعشرين جنية وهو رفض



ياااااااااااااه ده قديم قوي
للأسف انا كل العملات القديمة اللي كانت عندي مش عارف راحت فين
مش لاقي غير معالق فضة من ايام أبو جد جدي غير كده مش لاقي الباقي بقى
كان عندي 10 سحاتيت وبارتين وجنية دهب من ايام الملك فاروق بس مش لاقيهم ومش عارف راحوا فين
هههههههههههههههههههههه يالا بقى هايخدوا زمانهم وزمان غيرهم 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

دة محتفظ بية وطالب 50 الف فية 
وانا قلت 20 جنية تاخدهم 
ولا لما تموت هورثة منك ههههههه
وعلي فكرة 
العملة دي كمان كانت عندنا في البيت 
بس كانت ممسوحة ومعالمها مش واضحة 




​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مش دا المفروض بتاع قمل ^_^ والله اعلم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااه ياعبد الصمد
عشت وشوفت السحتوت على حياة عينى ^_^
​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مش دا المفروض بتاع قمل ^_^ والله اعلم
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لع ده بتاع بوليس النجدة ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااه ياعبد الصمد
> عشت وشوفت السحتوت على حياة عينى ^_^
> ​




هههههههههههههههههههه عرفتي بقى السحتوت
انه كان بجد مش هزار لما كنا بنسمع عنه في الأفلام التراثية
​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دة محتفظ بية وطالب 50 الف فية
> وانا قلت 20 جنية تاخدهم
> ولا لما تموت هورثة منك ههههههه
> وعلي فكرة
> ...



يا انت قديم قوي بقى ههههههههههههههه
عموماً كتير بيحبوا يحتفظوا بالتراب ... قصدي بالتراث هههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لع ده بتاع بوليس النجدة ههههههههههههههه
> ​



وبعدين طعمه لذليذ اية ؟
بيضحكوا على الاطفال اللى مااتجوزش عمرهم عن 40 سنة :smile01​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه عرفتي بقى السحتوت
> انه كان بجد مش هزار لما كنا بنسمع عنه في الأفلام التراثية
> ​



انا من دلوقتى هحط سحتوت على سحتوت عشان اجيب سحاتيت صغيرة تنتط وتملى عليا البيت :smile01​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

علي فكرة في في البيت 
هصورهم 
وتشوفهم 
احنا عيلتنا بتحتفظ بحاجات كتير قديمة 
لدرجة كانت عندنا حاجة بجد كانت تحفة فنية 
بس كانت مش مرخصة 
وسابوها لما صدت وباظت وفي الاخر رموها 
وزعلان عليها لحد دلوقت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> وبعدين طعمه لذليذ اية ؟
> بيضحكوا على الاطفال اللى مااتجوزش عمرهم عن 40 سنة :smile01​


اوعي يا بت تكوني جربتية 
هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اوعي يا بت تكوني جربتية
> هههههههههه



مش عارفة انا دوقت حاجة وانا صغيرة فى الاخر عرفت انها مياة نار قولت وماله اهى تنضف من جوه :smile01
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مش عارفة انا دوقت حاجة وانا صغيرة فى الاخر عرفت انها مياة نار قولت وماله اهى تنضف من جوه :smile01
> ​


ههههههه
لا دة اللي انتي دوقتية منكر 
زمان كنا في الدير المحرق 
وواخدين غاز ووابور غاز 
وجات بنت عمي شربت قزازة الجاز في الدير 
اوعي تكوني عملتي زيها 
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ههههههه
> لا دة اللي انتي دوقتية منكر
> زمان كنا في الدير المحرق
> وواخدين غاز ووابور غاز
> ...



لا بس انا بقالى كتير عايشة
يبقى الحمد الله :smile01
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بامانه وانا بشوف الموضوع ماما كانت جنبي
وقالتي استني استني
قولتلها فيه ايه ياماما خرعتيني

قالتي استني اصل انا عندي جنيه من بتاع الجمل دا
وكان حد عايز يشترية منها بمبلغ كبير اوي
معرفش علي ايه يكونش عشان الجمل اللي عليه:smile01
وعندها كمان بتاع جمال عبد الناصر

قولتلها ياااه دا انتي قديشمة اووي بقا 
بس ياخسارة مطلعش عندها السحتوت






عربية الاسعاف دي بقا ضحكتني اووي 
وفكرتني بعربية بتاع الروبابيكيا اللي بيعدي من تحت بيتنا:smile01

موضوع جميل استااذي ايمن
تسلم الايادي​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بامانه وانا بشوف الموضوع ماما كانت جنبي
> وقالتي استني استني
> قولتلها فيه ايه ياماما خرعتيني
> 
> ...




ديه على كده ماما غنية عندها آثار 
خلاص افتحوا متحف للأثريات الحلوة دية
___________________

عربية الإسعاف دية كان ليها سمعة عظيمة جداً
وعلى فكرة أحسن من دلوقتي بكتير، كان هناك فرق عظيم بين الوقت ده ووقتنا الحالي
الله يرحم بقى زمان وأيام زمااان، رغم التكنولوجيا مش كانت كده خالص 
بس على الأقل كان لسه الإنسان إنسان بجد ........
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أية الفتحة السووودة دى يا أيمن ؟
راجع لك يا جميل
الا قولى صحيح .... الولية اللى فى عربية الأسعاف النايمة دى
بتفكرنى بقفص العيش اللى بيتحط ع التريسيكل
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> عربية الإسعاف دية كان ليها سمعة عظيمة جداً
> وعلى فكرة أحسن من دلوقتي بكتير، كان هناك فرق عظيم بين الوقت ده ووقتنا الحالي
> الله يرحم بقى زمان وأيام زمااان، رغم التكنولوجيا مش كانت كده خالص ​



*ياعم تكنولوجيا أية بس ..!!!
العربية دى فكرتنى بعربية ( الكلوكلو ) بتاعة أليكس زماااااااااااااااااان
صح ؟
اللى كان بيمسك زمارة وينادى
كلوكلو ...آيس كريييم ... كوباية لآفندر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الصابونه النبولسي شاهين مازلت موجوده وشكل العبوه متغيرش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*دة أعلان لما كنا شعب مُنفلت وكافر






ودة أعلان لما أكتشفنا دين جديد - رسوله أسمه ( ستلا )





*​


----------



## mary naeem (25 نوفمبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووووووعة
صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ديه على كده ماما غنية عندها آثار
> خلاص افتحوا متحف للأثريات الحلوة دية
> ___________________
> ​


اه ماحنا ناويين نفتح بنك اثري:smile01



> عربية الإسعاف دية كان ليها سمعة عظيمة جداً
> وعلى فكرة أحسن من دلوقتي بكتير، كان هناك فرق عظيم بين الوقت ده ووقتنا الحالي
> الله يرحم بقى زمان وأيام زمااان، رغم التكنولوجيا مش كانت كده خالص
> بس على الأقل كان لسه الإنسان إنسان بجد ........


سمعة ايه يااستاذي بس
واحسن من دلوقتي ازاي بس

طيب حضرتك تقدر تقولي
اما كان الشارع بيبقا زحمة
سواق العربيه كان بيتصرف ازاي
يعني دلوقتي فيه سارينة اللي بتعمل ويوااااا ويواااااا ويوااااااا
لكن زمان في العربيه القديشمة دي مكانش فيه
تفتكر السواق هو اللي كان بيقول ويوااا ويوااا ببوئه:smile01​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

زمان جدي كان لما يحب يجامل حد كان يديله قيراطين ارض هديه ههههههههههههه

والتاني كان بيردله الجميل بنص فدان ارض هههههههههه

؛،؛
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه ماحنا ناويين نفتح بنك اثري:smile01
> 
> سمعة ايه يااستاذي بس
> واحسن من دلوقتي ازاي بس
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه عبود جاب المفيد بس مش مفيد فوزي ههههههههههه
ويا أخت واثقة الشارع زمااان كان فاضي عمره ما كان زحمة 
وبعدين عنده زمارة كلاسيك بتبقى السرينة بتاعته ههههههههه
واتفرجي على شوارع مصر زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان

وسط البلد أزحم شوارع مصر زمااان





مصر الجديدة لو تعرفي المنطقة دية اللي في وسطيها الكنيسة القديمة
عند سينما الحرية الآن





ودية مقارنة بين مصر وباريس زماااان





​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*صحيح نسيت احط عربية المطافي بس العربية الحديثة*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

وهي كدا كانت زحمة بجد:thnk0001:

طيب مدام الدنيا كانت فاضية كدا
كانت لزومها ايه عربيات الاسعاف بقا
كانوا خدوا المريض هيلا بيلا وقعدوا يجروا بيه في الشارع
 لحد مايوصلوا للمشتشفي طالما كانت الدنيا فاضية كدا:smile01

بمناسبة المستشفي صحيح
هو كان زمان فيه مستشفيات بقا ولا ايه النظام:thnk0001:​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وهي كدا كانت زحمة بجد:thnk0001:
> 
> طيب مدام الدنيا كانت فاضية كدا
> كانت لزومها ايه عربيات الاسعاف بقا
> ...




*لأ فيه طبعاً ودية مستشفى المواساه زماااان*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *لأ فيه طبعاً ودية مستشفى المواساه زماااان*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اسمها المواساه
ياساتر يارب

اسمها غريب وشكلها اغرب الصراحه:thnk0001:

دا الواحد لو عدي من قدامها يمرض لوحده:smile01​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع ممتع فعلا
عن نفسي ليس عندى شغف بهذه الامور لكن تعجبني الابنيه القيمه بتفاصيلها المعماريه المتميزه التي للاسف بدات تهدم ليبنوا مكانها الابنيه الحديثه 
وعلى فكره هذه الاشياء غاليه جدا ةتزداد قيمتها كلما مر الزمان عليها بعكس قيمة الانسان 
شكرا جدا استاذي المحبوب


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا شفت جميع العملاتماعدا السحتوت
ولم أصادف عربه الأسعاف 
شكرا للموضوع الطريف جدا


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه عموماً هانزل صور جميلة تعبر 
عن روعة مصر قبل لما تتبهدل
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم يا رب دايماً 
كونوا معافين​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههه أموتو اعرف بتجيب الصور ديه منين


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بصراحه موضوع جميل ياستاذ ايمن
ورتنا اللي احنا ماشفناهوش 
والصور اثريه جدا​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا لسه هانزل حاجات كتير 
ويا كريزي ههههههههههههههه اللي يدور يلاقي ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *انا حضرت الشلن والبريزة
> بس محضرتش السحاتيت والحاجات دى
> اما الاعلانات دى موعاش عليها الصراحة *
> 
> ...


*النبى مصر كانت احلى من باريس 
*​


aymonded قال:


> *صحيح نسيت احط عربية المطافي بس العربية الحديثة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الا فين الميه اللى هيطفوا بيها 
ولا يكونش الحرايق زمان غير دلوقتى هههههه 
مبتخدش ميه كتير 
*
* بشكرك استاذى الغالى للموضوع الجميل 
فى انتظار الصور الممتعة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه المية كانت جنب البيوت اسمها حنفية الحريق اللي راحت ملامحها اليومين دول
والخراطيم في العربية الملحقة بالسيارة هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه المية كانت جنب البيوت اسمها حنفية الحريق اللي راحت ملامحها اليومين دول
> والخراطيم في العربية الملحقة بالسيارة هههههههههههههه
> ​


*كمان كان فى حنفيات ميه جنب البيوت 
يادى العز يا ولاد
الله يرحمك يا مصر 
*​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كمان كان فى حنفيات ميه جنب البيوت
> يادى العز يا ولاد
> الله يرحمك يا مصر
> *​



تخيلي بقى
عموماً الجزء الجديد من رحلتنا من هنا
*صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل*

​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الموضوع رائع والمتابعه هايله يا استاذ ايمن
يُثبت
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل أستاذي
يأخذنا برحلة رائعة لإستعادة ذكريات قديمة جميلة بحق

و لتسمح بهذه المُشاركة و كيف كانت الدعاية حينها 







----------------------------------------------------------------






--------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------






-----------------------------------------------------------






-----------------------------------------------------------------------






---------------------------------------------------------






-------------------------------------------------------------








خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة أستاذنا الغالي
*


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه فقرة الذكريات دى  بس كده دى مش ذكريات دى فقرة اثرية 

بيقولوا زمان البلد مكنش فيها فلوس والناس عايشة فى فقر  لكن بسمه ان النص جنيه كان بيتعمل بيه عماايل
انا بفتكر العملة المخرومة دى ربع جنية فقولت كويس دى حاجة وحيدة انا شوفتها وعاصرتها طلع مليم باين ولا ايه يعنى ولا حاجة من الفقرة الاثرية دى انا عاصرتها الحمدله قصدى يعنى يا خسارة   ههههههههههه
تعيش وتفتكر وتفكرنا بتراثنا  يا استاذ ايموندد


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه - شكراً على الإعلانات الجميلة - ههههههههههههه
أشكركم على تفاعلكم الحلو يا أروع إخوة أحباء
وحقيقي أنا قلت اعمل فقرة أثريه في المنتدى
يمكن نسري عن نفسينا بالذكريات الجميلة وننسى السياسة ومشاكلها الكتيرة
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههه - شكراً على الإعلانات الجميلة - ههههههههههههه
> أشكركم على تفاعلكم الحلو يا أروع إخوة أحباء
> وحقيقي أنا قلت اعمل فقرة أثريه في المنتدى
> يمكن نسري عن نفسينا بالذكريات الجميلة وننسى السياسة ومشاكلها الكتيرة
> ​


*بس احنا كدة يا اجمل أخ حلو ... تهنا منك أجمل توهة
عملت موضوعين بنفس الفكرة فأخواتك الحلوين تاهوا منك
فيريت تدمج الموضوعين أجمل دمجة حلوة 
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس احنا كدة يا اجمل أخ حلو ... تهنا منك أجمل توهة
> عملت موضوعين بنفس الفكرة فأخواتك الحلوين تاهوا منك
> فيريت تدمج الموضوعين أجمل دمجة حلوة
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه، مهو انا قصدي اتوهكم يعني اشمعنى البلد كلها في توهه واحنا لأ، وبعجين لو تم دمج الموضوعات مش حد هايعرف الصور من بعضيها لأن كمان هايندمج كل التعليقات وتبقى توهه وحوسة كبيرة قوي...

والموضوع الجديد (الجزء الثالث) من هنا 
​*روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث*


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

فهرس الموضوع بالترتيب
*الجزء الأول*
*في حد فاكر التراث الحلو ده يا ترى !!! وفاكر أحدث الإعلانات وعربيات الإسعاف*

*الجزء الثاني*
* صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل*

*الجزء الثالث*
* روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث*


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*يعنى احط أعلان بيرة أستللا فين ؟
هنا وألا هناك
وألا فى التلاجـ:t33: ....؟؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى احط أعلان بيرة أستللا فين ؟
> هنا وألا هناك
> وألا فى التلاجـ:t33: ....؟؟؟
> *​



ههههههههههههههه لأ في التلاجة طبعاً مش عايزة كلام هههههههههه
وانا في نهاية كل موضوع في أول الصور وضعت الفهرس علشان مش حد يتوه
​_______________________________
فهرس الموضوع بالترتيب
 *الجزء الأول*
*في حد فاكر التراث الحلو ده يا ترى !!! وفاكر أحدث الإعلانات وعربيات الإسعاف*
*الجزء الثاني*
* صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل*
*الجزء الثالث*
* روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث*


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياااااااة كانت ايام جميلة ما تتعوضتشى بجد
*


----------



## aymonded (27 نوفمبر 2013)

يا ليت الزمان يعود للوراء 40 سنة بس هههههههههههه
​


----------

